# Using potting soil or compost instead of mulch on live edge (English border) flower beds.



## dimi (May 2, 2017)

Question for reel mower owners. I am transitioning to a reel mower and I am worried about my mulch ending up on the lawn, even though I use shredded bark mulch that tends to be finer and stays put, sometimes during cleanup with the blower, or the kids running through the lawn, beds, and trees, pieces of mulch will end up on the lawn. Has anyone tried using potting soil or compost to keep their beds looking nice instead of mulch? :?

Thanks!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

dimi said:


> Question for reel mower owners. I am transitioning to a reel mower and I am worried about my mulch ending up on the lawn, even though I use shredded bark mulch that tends to be finer and stays put, sometimes during cleanup with the blower, or the kids running through the lawn, beds, and trees, pieces of mulch will end up on the lawn. Has anyone tried using potting soil or compost to keep their beds looking nice instead of mulch? :?
> 
> Thanks!


I personally have not but I have seen several people on here use that technique. I think @Austinite used it at his previous house.


----------

